# Rocky Mountain Bulldog



## Bully_Boy_Joe

I was surfing the web ounce again and came across these dogs they call rocky mountain bulldogs which are a cross between a boxer. neo mastiff, and an american bulldog

Head looks kinda small 

These pictures have been deleted by PK, make sure if you ake pictures from a website you have the owners permission. Taking pictures from a website with out consent can get you in trouble and I do not want it associated with this site.........


----------



## Sydney

"baffdogs" huh, funny how much they look like bullies...but the head on the first one is way too small!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Sydney said:


> "baffdogs" huh, funny how much they look like bullies...but the head on the first one is way too small!!


Yea and the face on him is flat to.


----------



## Bleu Clair

That 1st dog's head looks weird on that big ol' body!


----------



## sarallyn

just another designer breed.
what's the purpose of this breed? it can't differ much from actual ABs, can it?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Not really... well at least I dnt think so


----------



## redog

sarallyn said:


> just another designer breed.
> what's the purpose of this breed? it can't differ much from actual ABs, can it?


just another breed butcher, Ill bet the breeder tells folks that they can be bred back to an am buldog and have first generation, purebred am buldog pups:curse:


----------



## Sadie

Gosh these breeders just think they can throw anything together and give it a name. There should be some sort of laws to stop this crap


----------



## DeCurtis

that's how destroy the breed and create non-sense dogs.what they do with these heads?..bowling on the ground?.


----------



## OldFortKennels

sad that first was a terrible example!


----------



## PullDawgPits

The third one's legs YUCK! I think that all three of them are ugly.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully

Well at least they aren't calling them Pit Bulls.

The second one is the best of the worst but I don't care for any of them.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

BedlamBully said:


> Well at least they aren't calling them Pit Bulls.
> 
> The second one is the best of the worst but I don't care for any of them.


I completly agree.


----------



## Juggalette17

all their heads are itty bitty


----------



## MetalGirl30

Looks like a witch doctor got a hold of them....good grief!!!

Poor things.... The one in the middle looks a lil better.


----------



## ssmurf10

doesnt look to good, there faces dont really match the body


----------



## ravt

I have a pup by a pure AM bully out of the RM female pictured that you all seemed to like the most. Just keep in mind that the whole "Rocky Mountain" title is just a catchy term referring to the Am bulldog going back to it's roots. The Am bulldog is not a "pure" breed, and the lineage traces back to mastiffs and boxers along with the traditional English bully. I think it is a very smart idea to start adding in the mastiff and boxer blood again since the "pure" Am bully is generally very inbred. A little dilution in the breed as long as it is done correctly will do nothing but help.


----------



## opaka

OldFortKennels said:


> sad that first was a terrible example!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: :clap: :goodpost: soooo true


----------



## tonysommer

Wow that third dog has a really tiny head on a big body lmao it is like a sick joke i feel sorry for these dogs I hope they at least treat them well.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

ravt said:


> I have a pup by a pure AM bully out of the RM female pictured that you all seemed to like the most. Just keep in mind that the whole "Rocky Mountain" title is just a catchy term referring to the Am bulldog going back to it's roots. The Am bulldog is not a "pure" breed, and the lineage traces back to mastiffs and boxers along with the traditional English bully. I think it is a very smart idea to start adding in the mastiff and boxer blood again since the "pure" Am bully is generally very inbred. A little dilution in the breed as long as it is done correctly will do nothing but help.


Yea but by the looks of their dogs I don't think that the breedings were "done correctly".


----------



## ravt

tonysommer said:


> Wow that third dog has a really tiny head on a big body lmao it is like a sick joke i feel sorry for these dogs I hope they at least treat them well.


Why do you feel sorry for them? Just because you think a dog's conformation is unattractive doesn't mean it's not a nice dog.


----------



## ravt

lovethypitbull said:


> Yea but by the looks of their dogs I don't think that the breedings were "done correctly".


Define correct. Are you talking from a Pitt conformation standard?

I don't personally find the first or last dog attractive either, but to each their own. There's absolutely nothing wrong with diluting a breed down to one's likes as long as it's not causing any adverse health issues. Most breeds with diluted blood are less likely to suffer issues such as hip displaysia and congenital defects. There really is no such thing as a purebred dog anyways - every single breed out there came from mixing.


----------



## ravt

There are plenty of dogs on the Buffdogs.com site that are very correct for Am bully standards.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

No, i wasnt speaking from an apbt conformation standard, I was speaking about the dogs in general. I don't know too much agout American Bulldogs, but I don't think that *ANY* dogs head should be that much smaller than their body. And like someone else said the bitch in the middle is just the best of the worst.

But as you said to each their own. :cheers:


----------



## megz

jmo, but they look pretty inbred (bro/sis) to me??? could just be the mixes?? but, i'm not too impressed. from the looks of them they will probably have some serious breathing issues. thier facial structures compared to thier body size is just scarey to me.


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

*I know this is an older post*

And I have read peoples comments on these dogs, I must say its kind of hurtful/shameful to read all the negativity ESPECIALLY when GOOD pitbull owners take to heart TERRIBLE comments when they are made about the breed they love so much. I know that I am on a pitbull site and I respect each opinion for what it is. Pitbulls are under constant scrutiny because of SOME individual pits actions and the TERRIBLE actions of their owners. I guess I kind of feel how pitbull owners feel when someone says pitbulls should be banned or destroyed, or whoever breeds pitbulls should go to jail or have to pay for license fees and so on and so forth. Mutts come in all shapes and sizes different mixes and all, but I dont feel that they should be destroyed or not bred.

I AM A PROUD ROCKY MOUNTAIN BULLDOG OWNER from the very website mentioned and the breeder ripped at. The first picture on this post is actually Ruby my pups mother. My dog is so far the best dog I have ever owned and I have owned a few growing up 1 being a pitbull and he was amazing dog but through cruddy circumstances I had to give him up after about 3-4 years. My RMBD pup, 6 mos old is AMAZING with children, large dogs, small dogs, cats everything. He is smart and VERY LOVING. He is my 3rd child as I am sure your pits are to you. I have always loved pits and I would have owned another until I found the RMBD's and I knew within the first month I had made a great choice. I have seen pits of ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL shapes and sizes, colors and temperments. As I am sure you have educated yourselves in the breed you have chosen I am educating myself. I have seen terrible looking purebred dogs of many breeds and I have seen amazing looking mutts (1 of which I own) but that does not make them grounds for negativity. Ruby's head may be small but keep in mind that is a picture and pictures dont always tell the whole truth. This is my dog Uncle Ruckus (no relation) at 6 mos old. If my dog does not make it on your acceptance scale because hes a mixed breed of different nature then I respect that. Respect ANY breeder who takes care of their animals and is always looking to improve the quality of the animals they breed whether purebred or not. 1 person mentioned that the breeder probably tells people that they could be bred back to AB's to get first generation AB's again and I will have you know that never once did she tell me ANYTHING of the sort, she was upfront and honest and she answered my 50+ questions with what I feel was very truthful and knowledgable answers. I am not trying to sell you on these dogs as its not my place to try to sway ones preference. Uncle Ruckus has so far MORE than served his purpose in my family. He loves my children, myself and my GF he is smart, energetic and aims to please, isnt that the main goal ANY dog owner ultimaty wants to achieve. I am sorry for rambling, but please keep my words in mind the next time someone looks you dead in the face and says one of those sick and rediculous comments about the breed YOU have chosen PURE OR NOT.

This is my pup the one in the park is most recent


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i really dont like the dogs faces at all... they look really ugly IMO.... **shakes head** this is why man shouldn play god, wed make some F***ed creaters lmao

edit:im not talkin about ur dog Southernfryedyankee... i hadnt read all the way thru the thread before my post... see below


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Southernfryedyankee said:


> And I have read peoples comments on these dogs, I must say its kind of hurtful/shameful to read all the negativity ESPECIALLY when GOOD pitbull owners take to heart TERRIBLE comments when they are made about the breed they love so much. I know that I am on a pitbull site and I respect each opinion for what it is. Pitbulls are under constant scrutiny because of SOME individual pits actions and the TERRIBLE actions of their owners. I guess I kind of feel how pitbull owners feel when someone says pitbulls should be banned or destroyed, or whoever breeds pitbulls should go to jail or have to pay for license fees and so on and so forth. Mutts come in all shapes and sizes different mixes and all, but I dont feel that they should be destroyed or not bred.
> 
> I AM A PROUD ROCKY MOUNTAIN BULLDOG OWNER from the very website mentioned and the breeder ripped at. The first picture on this post is actually Ruby my pups mother. My dog is so far the best dog I have ever owned and I have owned a few growing up 1 being a pitbull and he was amazing dog but through cruddy circumstances I had to give him up after about 3-4 years. My RMBD pup, 6 mos old is AMAZING with children, large dogs, small dogs, cats everything. He is smart and VERY LOVING. He is my 3rd child as I am sure your pits are to you. I have always loved pits and I would have owned another until I found the RMBD's and I knew within the first month I had made a great choice. I have seen pits of ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL shapes and sizes, colors and temperments. As I am sure you have educated yourselves in the breed you have chosen I am educating myself. I have seen terrible looking purebred dogs of many breeds and I have seen amazing looking mutts (1 of which I own) but that does not make them grounds for negativity. Ruby's head may be small but keep in mind that is a picture and pictures dont always tell the whole truth. This is my dog Uncle Ruckus (no relation) at 6 mos old. If my dog does not make it on your acceptance scale because hes a mixed breed of different nature then I respect that. Respect ANY breeder who takes care of their animals and is always looking to improve the quality of the animals they breed whether purebred or not. 1 person mentioned that the breeder probably tells people that they could be bred back to AB's to get first generation AB's again and I will have you know that never once did she tell me ANYTHING of the sort, she was upfront and honest and she answered my 50+ questions with what I feel was very truthful and knowledgable answers. I am not trying to sell you on these dogs as its not my place to try to sway ones preference. Uncle Ruckus has so far MORE than served his purpose in my family. He loves my children, myself and my GF he is smart, energetic and aims to please, isnt that the main goal ANY dog owner ultimaty wants to achieve. I am sorry for rambling, but please keep my words in mind the next time someone looks you dead in the face and says one of those sick and rediculous comments about the breed YOU have chosen PURE OR NOT.
> 
> This is my pup the one in the park is most recent


your dog looks WAYY better then those pics up there... ur dog at least has a muzzle... idk.. i jsut really dont find those dogs attractive.. but eeveryone is different. if i had to pic out of all the pics on this thread i would chose urs becuase urs is the best BY FAR than any othe the others....


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

SadieBlues said:


> Gosh these breeders just think they can throw anything together and give it a name. There should be some sort of laws to stop this crap


This was my favorite quote and I swear im not trying to pick an argument but coming from a mod I would have expected more. To my knowledge a RMBD has never killed or mamed a child or an elderly person unfortuneatly this is NOT the case with pits. There are MANY people trying to create laws banning that in which you love so much because of these particular actions. TEACH TOLERANCE AND RESPECT and THAT will be rewarded back to you.


----------



## wheezie

i dont know anything of the breed to come to any conclusions. would you say theses are just linebred bandogs? what is the purpose of this breed, is it personal protection?


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

wheezie said:


> i dont know anything of the breed to come to any conclusions. would you say theses are just linebred bandogs? what is the purpose of this breed, is it personal protection?


They are considered bandogs to a point being a mastiff type breed but mine does not stay on a chain all day and hunt at night. The breeder said on the old website that these are family companions and that is what UR is just that a family companion. He is loved by all that have met him so far. UR I would imagine can be used for protection training or dogs of his breed, but he seems to be pretty on the ball at night time if someone approaches when I or my GF is walking him, he barks when someone knocks so I guess hes a protector to a point as I am his protetor.


----------



## wheezie

what are the dogs being bred for? is there a working purpose or are they being bred for compaionship


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

Family companions


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

This came from a section of the breeders current sales contract

*All pups are sold as pets and no other ability or personality traits are guaranteed, expressed or implied. Our goal is a strong, happy, healthy well-dispositioned dog and satisfied new owner! * which I have and which I am


----------



## wheezie

interesting, most bandog types are used in PP or some kind of working ability. ill have to do some more research and see what i can dig up


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

wikipedia has a good article on bandogs and their history


----------



## wheezie

yeah ive researched bandogs to a degree, talked to a guy i train with about his a little bit also. there is a guy on this forum that is our resident bandog guy


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

wheezie said:


> yeah ive researched bandogs to a degree, talked to a guy i train with about his a little bit also. there is a guy on this forum that is our resident bandog guy


I wonder if he would consider UR to be a bandog I wouldnt know who he is so if you keep contact please show him this thread


----------



## wheezie

im sure he will post on it.


----------



## vegasbound

I actually think they are pretty cool looking dogs, but they are PUPPY MILLERS no question. Tons of breeding all the time. I actually spoke with them once, they wanted to deliver the pup to me and meet in a parking lot, as long as I had $1,000 on me....

I don't see much mention of any health testing, and look at all the dogs on their yard and constant year round breeding....

I do think Uncle Ruckus is a great looking dog though, short muzle, thick strong body, Very nice indeed IMO!! I like more of a Bully type dog so I think he looks fantastic. I think he looks more like an XXL American Bully.(Not American Bulldog) Very strong proud look to him!

I'm glad your happy with him!! Sounds like a great dog for your family!!


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

vegasbound said:


> I actually think they are pretty cool looking dogs, but they are PUPPY MILLERS no question. Tons of breeding all the time. I actually spoke with them once, they wanted to deliver the pup to me and meet in a parking lot, as long as I had $1,000 on me....
> 
> I don't see much mention of any health testing, and look at all the dogs on their yard and constant year round breeding....
> 
> I do think Uncle Ruckus is a great looking dog though, short muzle, thick strong body, Very nice indeed IMO!! I'm glad your happy with him!! Sounds like a great dog for your family!!


My dog came with a health certificate from the vet. Come to think of it now that I need to burst your bubble just a little. I called the vet to get a copy of UR's shot record faxed to my vet and the lady told me that they see ALL their pups 2-3 times from the time they are born until sale for a health certificate and wellness check. They also said that the breeder is very adamant and intense about their pups care and health. Then if they choose to keep the pup they take them to the vet for the span of the dogs life. If I am correct which I think I am, each litter is seperated from other litters by individual pens (don't quote me on that). They announce whos breeding and who they are being bred to. Is there a defined time for dog breeding? Is it certain months out of the year that females are only supposed to breed. As far as tons of breeding all the time When I bought the Ruck he was 1 of the few dogs left out of 2 litters and I got him because someone never sent their down payment and he was the 1 I initially wanted. As far as your so called meeting in the parking lot, If I dont know you 1 your not coming to my home and 2 I am not going to yours. People show up with the hey wait here I have to go get the $$$ and EXPECT to be trusted, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO way. How does 1 know that they are not coming back with a gun. I Used to be a ball python breeder and when I didnt have to ship a snake I ALWAYS met someone in a public place. A puppy mill I am sure and would put $$$ on they are not.

Thank you for the compliment


----------



## vegasbound

Southernfryedyankee said:


> My dog came with a health certificate from the vet. Come to think of it now that I need to burst your bubble just a little. I called the vet to get a copy of UR's shot record faxed to my vet and the lady told me that they see ALL their pups 2-3 times from the time they are born until sale for a health certificate and wellness check. They also said that the breeder is very adamant and intense about their pups care and health. Then if they choose to keep the pup they take them to the vet for the span of the dogs life. If I am correct which I think I am, each litter is seperated from other litters by individual pens (don't quote me on that). They announce whos breeding and who they are being bred to. Is there a defined time for dog breeding? Is it certain months out of the year that females are only supposed to breed. As far as tons of breeding all the time When I bought the Ruck he was 1 of the few dogs left out of 2 litters and I got him because someone never sent their down payment and he was the 1 I initially wanted. As far as your so called meeting in the parking lot, If I dont know you 1 your not coming to my home and 2 I am not going to yours. People show up with the hey wait here I have to go get the $$$ and EXPECT to be trusted, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO way. How does 1 know that they are not coming back with a gun. I Used to be a ball python breeder and when I didnt have to ship a snake I ALWAYS met someone in a public place. A puppy mill I am sure and would put $$$ on they are not.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment


What I mean is testing on the dogs they are breeding(DNA,Genetics, Hips, ect, I know there are lots of tests to do) , not the pups being produced. If I'm paying a grand for a pup, I want to see the facilities and the parents in person if possible, I live about 45 minutes from their Kennel, but I get what you mean about a public place for safety, but it seems like this is their business, not like selling a car on Craigslist or somthing..


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

vegasbound said:


> What I mean is testing on the dogs they are breeding, not the pups being produced. If I'm paying a grand for a pup, I want to see the facilities and the parents in person if possible, I live about 45 minutes from their Kennel, but I get what you mean about a public place for safety, but it seems like this is their business, not like selling a car on Craigslist or somthing..


See maybe im just different. I used to have about $45,000 worth of high end ball pythons at my house and I never let anyone that I didnt know come to my home. People are messed up nowadays and like you said you only spoke to them once, so I am sure the feeling may have been mutual. There was no relationship built on either of your ends. I see what you are saying but if that was the case you should have asked for references if there was doubt in your mind. Me as a business man always pushed references on people I wanted people to know they were dealing with a stand up guy.


----------



## vegasbound

Good points, lets see more pics of that beast Uncle Ruckus!!!


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

I have to make another post first to be able to post my photobucket links in here. I didnt want you to think I was being an @$$ but I have been robbed b4 AND at gunpoint, to lose EVERYTHING is a terrible thing to have happen. Ill even go as far as to say I have read some of the posts on here and the utter dislike/hate for these dogs by individuals here. I mean whos to say that oh hey I wanna come see your dogs and if they were overtrusting people what could stop an individual to rob or poison ANY of their animals. It sounds harsh and terrible but this is what reality and our world has become. I am in no way implying that ANYONE in here would do that BUT SOME members of this forum in this post have proven that the terrible things that people wish on their animals and the breeders/owners is the exact same thing that was portrayed to someone elses breed. People in glass houses ya know. Pitbull owners live in glass mansions and THEY of ALLL pople should have the MOST understanding and tolerance for ANY breed of dog


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

I will start a new thread for Uncle Ruckus' pics


----------



## naldopr

I been looking for a american bulldog and is so hard to choose a good breeder
they all look different in shape colors size etc .this buffdog look amazing to me I like the way they look but now that I read all this they are not pure breed AB make thing harder.

any suggestion be appreciated
sincerely
Arnold


----------



## davidfitness83

I personally like the Buffdog's looks, I am not sure how healthy they are but I think they are impressive. I heard their kennel is downsizing or closing down though.


----------



## hell no they wont go

not really my cup of tea. but i think the first one looks so silly. poor guy.


----------



## sw_df27

Wow that just crazy looking.............


----------



## davidfitness83

The redbulls are very cool looking, you have to go to their site and look at everything they have, not all the dogs are great looking for some of them in my opinion are impressive on the physical side.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Its like the body builder with all the muscle that can lift a house but can't whipe his own butt.


----------



## davidfitness83

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Its like the body builder with all the muscle that can lift a house but can't whipe his own butt.


My bro has an AM BULLDOG and the dog is really sweet and has a nice temperament. He is not as athletic as an APBT because he is heavier and doesn't move as swiftly but it is still a very nice specimen to have. It is like comparing a Border Collie to an APBT in agility, the Collie would smoke the APBT in every dept so I don't think there is a need to compare the AMBULL to a pit and vice versa. However, no robber will ever come near his house when they see that dog looking at them through the window:roll:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

yeah no one is gonna try to fight a huge steroided out body builder if they can avoid it. same deal.


----------



## davidfitness83

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah no one is gonna try to fight a huge steroided out body builder if they can avoid it. same deal.


I would actually be more afraid of a lighter dude, smaller guys have more gas lol Juice heads will gas out and move quite slow :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

yeah but get hit once buy a big dude and your toast. just need to be quik lol


----------



## davidfitness83

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah but get hit once buy a big dude and your toast. just need to be quik lol


Yeah if you can weather the storm for a few minutes it should be easy. Now if you have Brock Lesnar after you, that is a different story all together lol


----------



## PBN

They looks wrong to me. =/


----------



## cocoabear07

some people should not try to play God, quit ruining a perfectly good breed


----------



## davidfitness83

cocoabear07 said:


> some people should not try to play God, quit ruining a perfectly good breed


Ruining what perfectly good breed?


----------



## x3kartoonx3

dont like em they look wierd


----------



## naldopr

davidfitness83 said:


> I personally like the Buffdog's looks, I am not sure how healthy they are but I think they are impressive. I heard their kennel is downsizing or closing down though.


for real? I email them a few time but not answer yet.


----------



## naldopr

Southernfryedyankee said:


> I will start a new thread for Uncle Ruckus' pics


can't find your Uncle Ruckus' pics thread


----------



## naldopr

*buffdog*

Southernfryedyankee bump any new photos?


----------

